# General > Book & Author Requests >  And Now For Something Completely Literary

## Dunpeal

requests, requests...
so much literature out there...

(and yes, many of these have been published AFTER 1920)

short stories:
- "The Festival", "The Doom that Came to Sarnath", "The Call of Cthulhu" and "The Horror at Red Hook" (H.P. Lovecraft)
- "The Most Dangerous Game" (Richard S. Connell)
- "The Legend of Sleepy Hollow" (Washington Irving)
- "The Birds" (Daphne Du Maurier)
- "The Story of an Hour" (Kate Chopin)
- "The Monkey's Paw" (W.W. Jacobs)
- "By the Waters of Babylon" (Stephen Vincent Benet)
- "The Devil and Tom Walker" (Washington Irving)
- "Luck" (Mark Twain)
- "The Bottle Imp" (Robert Louis Stevenson)
- "The Golem" (Gustav Meyrink)


books/novels
- All Quiet on the Western Front (Erich Maria Remarque)
- The Four Feathers (A.E.W. Mason)
- Mutiny on the Bounty (Charles Nordhoff & James Hall)
- To Kill a Mockingbird (Harper Lee)
- Essays in Idleness (Yoshida Kenko)
- Book of Five Rings (Miyamoto Musashi)
- Ten Little Indians (Agatha Christie)
- The Analects (Confucius)

----------


## amuse

the legend of sleepy hollow is part of _the sketch book of geoffrey crayon_. excellent tales all.
http://www.online-literature.com/irv...offrey_crayon/

the works on this site predate 1920.

----------


## crisaor

Here you go:

The Bottle Imp 

The Analects

----------


## Dunpeal

Hey, neat-O

amuse and crisaor, thanks for those links.

Anyone know who was the first author to write about Robin Hood??
or know of any other interesting Japanese title[s]?

in response to the question: yes, repeating the titles on both my entries was intentional

"The beginning of knowledge is the discovery of something we do not understand." (Frank Herbert)

----------


## crisaor

Robin Hood is a myth, probably a legend that sprang from an actual man that was later adapted and reformed to make it a much more interesting story. Check this page out, you'll probably get more accurate information than the one I can give you.

On japanese titles, I can recommend The 46 ronin (Anonymus, you might find a copy written by John Allyn or another author), Bushido (Inazo Nitobe), or Musashi (Eiji Yoshikawa), a novelization of the life of one of Japan's heroes. It's the same one that wrote the book of the five rings.

----------


## Dunpeal

Thanks for that Robin Hood page and those Japanese titles.

I've heard wonders about Cronica de una Muerte Anunciada. 
semi-related to that, I recall that I read Relato de un Naufrago (years ago).

Alongside _Siddhartha_, anyone know any good titles by Hermann Hesse?


"Curious things, habits. People themselves never knew they had them."
(Agatha Christie)

----------


## crisaor

Cronica de una Muerte Anunciada is great, the best thing by Garcia Marquez ever. If you happen to like journalism or suspense tales, you'll enjoy it even more. Relato de un Naufrago is terrible: it's boring and badly written. Most of the times, if you see a book by Garcia Marquez that he wrote based on a true story (e.g. Relato de un Naufrago, Noticia de un Secuestro), you can spare yourself the trouble. They're not worth it.

I'm not a Hesse fan, so I can't help you in that department.

----------


## Dunpeal

Oh c'mon. _Relato_ wasn't that bad. It was OK.
I know that if I read _Crónica_, I'll like it more than _Relato_ (fiction will always be better than non fiction).

crisaor, have you read _Pedro Páramo_ (by Juan Rulfo)? it sounds interesting. 'Tis about a ghost town.


"Nothing contributes so much to tranquilizing the mind as a steady purpose - a point on which the soul may fix its intellectual eye." (Mary Shelley)

----------


## crisaor

> Oh c'mon. _Relato_ wasn't that bad. It was OK.


I beg to differ. *Nothing* happens in the book ever. The most action you get to see is when he eats that pink flower (?). C'mon, it wasn't good. Admit it.  :Wink: 



> crisaor, have you read _Pedro Páramo_ (by Juan Rulfo)? it sounds interesting. 'Tis about a ghost town.


I haven't read anything about Juan Rulfo yet, although I have heard of him. Maybe in the future.  :Smile:

----------


## emily655321

Hesse is my dad's favorite author, so here are the others he has (that I could find):

If the War Goes On...
Stories of Five Decades
Tales of Student Life
Magister Ludi
My Belief

----------


## Isagel

[QUOTE=Dunpeal]

Alongside _Siddhartha_, anyone know any good titles by Hermann Hesse?

QUOTE]

I really enjoyed Narcissus and Goldmund.

----------


## Dunpeal

Thanks, Isagel and emily for those recommendations

crisaor, for the future I suggest you read "El Llano en Llamas" and "Diles Que No me Maten!" (by Juan Rulfo)

----------


## crisaor

They are now added to my "to read" list, which is a bit long, but don't worry, I'll get there eventually.

----------


## Pickles

dagonbytes.com/thelibrary/lovecraft/thecallofcthulhu.htm

----------

